# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Physio/ NMDA-Rezeptor

## Weitstreckenkotzer

Hallo Leute,

ich schon wieder. Leider verstehe ich diese Strommspannungs-Kurve des NMDA-Rezeptors nicht.
Kann mir das mal jemand netterweise erklren? 
Unser Professor fragt dies gerne ab,ich wei auch,dass es durch Mg-Ionen blockiert wird und erst bei fortgeschrittener Depolarisation und positiven Membranpotenziel ffnet, aber die Kurve kann ich trotzdem nicht erklren.

Dankeschn!

----------

